# New Zealand proving a big attraction for the Chinese



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

More people from China are visiting New Zealand, overtaking the United Kingdom to become New Zealand’s second biggest source of visitors, the latest data to be published shows. Australians remained the biggest group of visitors, accounting for 45% of all visitors to New Zealand compared with 8% for second placed China, the figures from Statistics [...]

Click to read the full news article: New Zealand proving a big attraction for the Chinese...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

